# MOTHWING CAMO



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2007)

What do you all think of the new Mothwing camo??  I think it is a little bright but i think it is going to take the industry to a new level when everyone else sees its advantages...not another dull camo pattern!!

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...00/20075.jpg&hvarType=0&hvarLinkEnabled=false


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 13, 2007)

I like it. I've been waiting for some of the larger retailers to carry it. The owner told me last year that it would more available this year and I saw it in the Redhead catalog. Gotta get me a couple t-shirts and give it a try.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2007)

They got it in Bass Pro and when i seen it last night, it looked really good, but really bright.  I might buy the spring mimicry shirt and the fall mimicry pants to try together for when i am sitting on the ground...


----------



## Burl E. (Feb 13, 2007)

They came and did a plug for their products at our OC convention in Mexico last summer. Not only is the camo cool, but they are a pretty good group of guys.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 14, 2007)

Goota keep the camo market moving, introduce those "newer better" patterns!!

It looks good for turkey.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 14, 2007)

I like it.  Especially the overlay of ferns...got a turkey honey hole that it would work great in.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

I see Advantage also has a new pattern for the spring: APG. Has the high contrast green like the spring mothwing. I really like the fall mothwing pattern. That looks like it would be great for late bow season. But the prices sure aren't cheap!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought the spring shirt last night and it is bright, and i think it would work well along the pomettos as well as in the fern areas...and no, the shirt was not cheap...39.99.  I have not gotten the pants yet because they have not got them in stock...


----------



## Timbo 66 (Feb 17, 2007)

SEEN SOME TODAY AT BPS, IT LOOKED GREAT. I DID LIKE THE BRIGHT COLORS.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought some from Michael Lee...I like it!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 17, 2007)

Call me Cheapo are call me old fashion I still got and huntin in the Army camo. Just my .02


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow,that is some pretty camo,now the hunter will "blob"green

It sounds as if I'm "knocking" the camo pattern,I'm not,it looks good to my human eyes.But from a distance you will look like a green blob.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 18, 2007)

I am a diehard Mossy Oak wearer. 

The only thing else I consider is NatGear. 

IMHO, Mothwing is nothing to get excited about.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate to buy mossy oak and realtree camo,...I support the little guys...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 19, 2007)

I like this


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 19, 2007)

I used to have a bunch of Predator camo like that Jeff...I wore it for the longest time.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't have any...........I want some,but that camo is expensive $54 for pants


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 19, 2007)

Jeff, Cabelas has the fall mothwing 6 pocket pants on sale for $29.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey those are some good lookin pants,I like the light grey background with autumn leaves


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep. I'm gonna order me a set. Looks like they will work well in hardwoods for bow season. There was a pattern around for a while called "oak country". I had a pair of their pants and you couldn't beat em when hunting from white oaks especially. I guess they went out of business.


----------

